# Epidural/Spinal for Labor/Delivery



## jdibble (Oct 25, 2010)

Trying to make heads or tails out of these codes - can someone please help!  My anesthesiologist did an Epidural on one patient and wants me to use 01960.  I think it should be 01967. Can someone explain the difference between the codes and which to use? 

Also, what is the difference between an Epidural and a Spinal?  And what would be the codes for Labor?  How about a Spinal done for a patient for a repeat cesarean? 

Any help would be appreciated - I need all I can get! 

Thanks,


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 25, 2010)

jdibble,

ASA code 01960 = anesthesia for vaginal delivery only
ASA code 01967 = anesthesia for labor AND planned vaginal delivery
I can't tell you which code is most appropriate as it would depend the documentation.

A spinal is an injection into the subarachnoid space.  An epidural is an injection and/or catheter placement into the epidural space.

If you doctor places a spinal for the mode of anesthesia for a c-section (no labor) the ASA code is 01961.

Hope this helps.
Julie D, CPC


----------



## jdibble (Oct 26, 2010)

Julie - thanks for the response.  I guess I am just confused by the terminology on the codes.  I was looking for a code stating spinal or epidural for a C-section, thinking that a code stating Anesthesia for C-Section only meant that the patient was put under only.  So I guess what I am asking is that the codes for Anesthesia refer to both Epidural/Spinals and for knocking the patient out?

Thank you for explaining this to me - I am trying to train myself as I was given anesthesia to code without warning and my part-time coder has never done this either. We are both confused together!


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 26, 2010)

The anesthesia codes for valid for all modes of anesthesia performed by an anesthesia provider.

Julie D, CPC


----------



## jdibble (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Julie!


----------

